# He was angry.



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

I was trying to do school work last night, and Artie wouldn't leave me alone. Well I went to get something to drink, and this is how I found him. I assume he was pouting and wanted attention.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

SO cute! Yup, they want to be where you are. Mine hate when I am on the computer because they know it means no attention.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Mine used to do that too! Now they are way more independent and important to be bothered.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

How dare you try to do anything but worship his furriness!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

love those cat and computer pics. they are so smart. there are so many of them that just love to sit on our computers to get our attention. :lol:


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

My kitten's default reaction whenever I sit down at my computer would be to jump up to the desk and sit on my keyboard. It was cute when he was younger, now it's just annoying. Fortunately, this now happens less and less. I'll usually play with him for awhile, but for those times when I really need to use the PC, I'll just walk away for a couple of minutes, and he'll quickly get bored with no one close by to annoy or bother.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> Mine used to do that too! Now they are way more independent and important to be bothered.


LOL now it's YOU doing the pouting...


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks he's a sweetie it just drives me crazy when I'm actually trying to do work and he's all in my face.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## siameseloverr87 (Jul 6, 2013)

My Oliver will do this too, mostly when he's cold. He sits on the cable box too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

lynx pointed meezers are not normal cats, just wait untill he pulls his first "it wasn't me" look..


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He is so cute and really does look like he is staging a sit in.


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

He already has he chewed my headphone cable in half and just looked at me with his head cocked sideways as if to say I'm too cute to do something like that.



tghsmith said:


> lynx pointed meezers are not normal cats, just wait untill he pulls his first "it wasn't me" look..


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

That was not a happy kitty face.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He actually does look grouchy and like he's trying to kill the computer in that pic.  And yet they're so adorable in their grouchiness!


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes he's not happy whenever I get on the computer. I love his angry faces though

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

cat face said:


> LOL now it's YOU doing the pouting...


Darn right I pout. I demand attention, kittens! 

Or else, no dinner!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That facial expression in that photo is pretty darned cute. Would be a good one to sent to LOLcats for captioning.


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah he has his moments I love when I'm trying to eat he scoots as close to me as he can and stares like are you going to share. Once,I finish he sulks off and pouts. He's always pouty. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Haha too cute!


----------



## AriasMom (Dec 26, 2012)

I've come to the conclusion the computer us his mortal enemy if it's closed he's fine the minute the lid is opened even if it's off he's all over it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

